

New Feature On Facebook Groups Shows Who Has Seen The Latest Post - wavesound
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/feature-facebook-groups-shows-latest-post-updates/

======
Wingman4l7
Sounds like the feature on Quora that's just been discussed here:
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4377181>

